# Uinni: 2 mille!



## ElaineG

Uinni,

Bentornato!  È un piacere di vederti in forma -- preciso, disponibile e intelligente come sempre.

Ci sei mancato molto -- non avevo nessuno con cui potevo discutere gli usi di Crisco e altre questioni importantissime!

Spero che resterai fra noi per 2,000 post di più!


----------



## TrentinaNE

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Ci sei mancato molto -- non avevo nessuno con cui potevo discutere gli usi di Crisco e altre questioni importantissime!


È vero!   Anch'io sono molto contenta a rivederti nel forum. Auguri!

Elisabetta


----------



## lsp

Welcome back, and just in time for us to acknowledge your many contributions! Congrats and thanks!


----------



## shamblesuk

Sì, grazie per tutta l'aiuta e ti auguro una bella Pasqua (in anticipo)


----------



## Elisa68

_Ohibo'! Sei per l'appunto pervenuto ad un si' cospicuo traguardo..._

Ci rinuncio, sei inimitabile!   

Congratulazioni!

Elisa


----------



## moodywop

Uinni!

Playing hard to get? Fortuna che sei tornato! Non se ne poteva più di ascoltare le geremiadi delle tue fan: "Dov'è uinni?" "Quando torna uinni?", "Mi manca uinni". Tu e Tommaso avevate lasciato una scia di cuori infranti.

Ora so come conquistare le donne. Basta strapazzarle un po' 

Congratulazioni e bentornato - _for good, _si spera!

(_ma le legge le congratulazioni o ci snobba? )_


----------



## Alfry

Sono contento di rivederti, sempre in forma come al solito, complimenti

Alf


----------



## Idioteque

Complimenti Uinni e ben tornato!  Il forum non era lo stesso senza i tuoi contributi "puristi"! 

Laura


----------



## emma1968

I didn't know you were gone, but most of all I didn't know you were gone making all these damages    (-:    
Complimenti!!!!!!!!
Emma


----------



## DesertCat

Congratulations, Uinni

I hope you won't disappear again.


----------



## uinni

Grazie a tutti!

Scusate per il tardo ringraziamento ma questo thread m'era sfuggito!!!
Benché abbia dovuto allentare il morso, spero che non riusciate a liberarvi (mai) del "fustigatore reazionario"  

Uinni


----------



## Jana337

Ooops, sempr tardi.

Evviva la reazione! 

Auguri, uinni. 

Jana


----------

